# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  CDMA-Tool v1.52 released: ZTE, Anydata, Micromax...

## Shamseldeen Victory

CDMA-Tool v1.52 released: ZTE, Anydata, Micromax...  *CDMA-Tool v1.52 released:* 
.Micromax-C111 version 13-August supported
.Micromax-C111 user code reset option released
.Micromax-C111 blink repair option released
.Anydata-C555 (modem) model supported
.ZTE-S160, Reliance-R160 model supported
.minor bugs fixed
.pinout database updated 
The most easy to use software that you can find.
One button click and phone done.  *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

